
  AI problems - nickb
http://www.yosefk.com/blog/ai-problems.html
======
Tichy
"we’ll use yosefk’s Mind Expansion"

What bullshit - how does it hurting prove that pain is not just information?
Just because the brain is hardwired to react to it in a certain way does not
mean it is not simply information. You could easily program a robot that is
incapable of pushing a needle into it's hand (provided there is a sensor
there).

Disclaimer: I stopped reading the article after the description of the
"experiment".

------
cousin_it
The "mind expansion experiment" reminded me of Mencius's "diversity
experiment": [http://unqualified-reservations.blogspot.com/2007/09/real-
me...](http://unqualified-reservations.blogspot.com/2007/09/real-meaning-of-
diversity.html)

